# Fred Bear forkhorn????



## Dave J (Oct 17, 2011)

Contact Bear Archery at [email protected]. They have more manuals than they list on their website. If they have a manual or the specs. they will email them to you. If you don't know the year it was made sending them pics of the bow helps them to identify it.

Dave


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

thank you very much for your help

Eric


----------

